# Driving to Outer Banks early June



## pcgirl54 (Feb 27, 2006)

DH wants to drive to Kill Devil Hills. I am concerned about losing precious vacation days and the long drive from SE MASS. We can fly SWA from PVD into Norfolk and rent a car.

We take 95S. If we drive I would like to stay overnight in Ocean City MD on the way back if this is feasible.

Need best routes,direct and scenic and must do's to see and eat. I know those smaller roads take longer. We have never been to OBX or OC. This trip is the very first week of June. We are two adults whose adult sons occasionally tag along.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's the good news.  June is beautiful on OBX and not crowded.  Schools aren't out so traffic getting on the islands won't be bad.  

Traffic up and down 95 isn't bad then either.  I would suggest that you take 95 to Philadelphia and then you can either a)take 95 to 295 around Richmond to 64 to 168 to 158; or b) take 13 across the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel to 64 to 168 to 158.

On the way back, definitely take the route up the Eastern Shore (route 13) to route 50 East to Ocean City.

The only bad news is that a few business still won't be open (most restaurants will be open) and the water will be cold.  Long days and low humidity in early June are awesome.


----------



## suskey (Feb 27, 2006)

I think in June you will find everything open. If you opt to fly remember you will still have a drive from Norfolk of about 1/12-2 hours.

June is a spectacular time to visit. Don't know if you are exchanging into a timeshare. If so, none of them are that great. Also, I much prefer Duck to Kill Devil HIlls.

Ocean City is alot more commercial..with the boardwalk and just busier in general..but fun and good to combine with a trip to the Outer Banks.

Susan


----------



## NTHC (Feb 27, 2006)

We have travelled to the Outer Banks the first week of June for several years now and found it to be awesome.  Everything has been open and the weather is great. Don't forget to negotiate if you are renting bikes, jet skis, kayaks, etc.  We have been able to get 2 for 1 bikes and also double time on the jet skis because it is still slow.

We like Owens Restaurant, the Christmas Shop in Manteo and also the Corolla Lighthouse.  Also if you have not been there you may want to check out the Wright Brothers Memorial.  A climb to the top of Jockeys Ridge is fun as well and they offer hang gliding if you like that type of thing.

Hope you have a great time!
Cindy


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 27, 2006)

Cindy,
the Christmas Shop closed.  Now I don't have anywhere for my wife to go when I'm at the Weeping Radish.  Also, Quagmires shut its doors and closed up last Fall.  Two icons gone.


----------



## NTHC (Feb 27, 2006)

Big Matt,
Wow....a bummer to hear that.  I guess with time, big business and more people things change alot.  
Cindy


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Mar 1, 2006)

*to OBX*

Below is what I posted in reply to a Tugger wanting directions to drive to OBX and how I go. So you’ll have something to compare your situation to, here’s the background. We live in Windsor Locks, CT which is about 15 mile south of Springfield, MA on Interstate 91. We leave at 6:00 AM on Saturday and arrive at KDH just about 11 hours after leaving WL, CT. That time includes breakfast in NJ at the first plaza after the GW bridge, lunch in DE (Waffle House), one gas stop and one comfort stop. One thing that has saved me time is that I have an EZ Pass, no more waiting in toll lines; what a time saver. The only toll I pay directly is for the CBB/T.

Directions (from WL)
I 91 south to I 95 south to NYC – (next time down I am going to try the Tappen Zee Bridge, it maybe a little longer)– I take I 95 through NYC and take the GW Bridge into NJ where I pick up the NJ Turnpike. 
NJ Turnpike, south, to the Delaware Turnpike, south;
Exit 4A off the Delaware Turnpike to Route 1, south (portions toll) to Dover; 
Most people would recommend following Route 13, south; IMHO, take Route 113 south instead because Route 13 has heavy local traffic and it seems to have stop lights every 2-3 mile. That is a slight exaggeration but it seems that when you get to a good cruising speed you hit another light. It is four lanes but just too much local traffic and lights. Route 113 has less local traffic and less lights; it is part 2 lane and part 4 lane and 5-10 miles longer but I seem to make better time on it. (On the return trip if you are planning to stop at OC you would take Route 113 north at Pocomoke City and look for the OC exits.)
As you continue south on Route 113, you will join up with Route 13 south at Pocomoke City which you then follow south across the CBB/T (toll) into Norfolk, VA;
Then merge onto I 64, south in Norfolk, take Exit 291b off I 64 to I 464 immediately to Route 168, south/east (portions toll); Route 168 merges with Route 158, east to OBX.

Tugger Basham saved my directions for his trip to OBX and emailed me a thank you on his return. He agreed with my assessment of 113 vs 13 and he won’t be using 13 again.

I use this route in mid-May; I don't know what it is like during the summer.

BTW, if you stay on I 95 to Richmond, VA and then go east, I've measure it as 90 to 95 miles longer than going down the DelMaVa peninsula.


SBtS


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the travel tips. Any tips on Ocean City MD places to eat/things to do for a 2 day stay.

I don't mind driving two hours to OBX from Norfolk as we drive that to HHI from JAX if the fares are really low. I love to drive on the coastal roads and take in all the little places we have never seen.

SailBad-Springfield is 2.5 hours from us so figure 13 hours each way to drive and maybe 8 hours to fly between getting to the airport early enough to make DH happy,flight time,getting a rental and the drive to OBX. SWA flies direct from Providence RI. 

My DH prefers Tappan Zee to GW. His sister prefers GW if you go through NY early enough.

We are staying in a 3bd at Golden Strand.


----------



## lweverett (Mar 2, 2006)

Why not fly and do the overnight in Virginia Beach - 20 miles from the airport.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 2, 2006)

Big Matt said:
			
		

> Cindy,
> the Christmas Shop closed.  Now I don't have anywhere for my wife to go when I'm at the Weeping Radish.  Also, Quagmires shut its doors and closed up last Fall.  Two icons gone.



I suspect that the value of the underlying real estate at Quagmires became too valuable for it to continue as a restaurant.  A number of oceanfront motels, most recently Quality Inn Seaoatel in Nags Head, have had the same thing happen.  It seems that the 10-12 BR beach houses called ''mini-hotels'' locally seem to be taking over everything.


----------

